# My 2/0 Gauge Welding wire review



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

im starting to gear more towards the SQ side of car audio instead of SPL. so here is my last SPL-related purchase. 2/0 AWG welding wire. the wire can be seen and purchased here.. SGR 2/0 SAE J1127 EST-M1L118-A 19x70/30 BC BATTERY CABLE

first off is the price: ONLY 2 BUCKS A FOOT! (plus shipping) i looked all over the internet and this was the cheapest by far i could find.

next is the copper to jacket ratio. its great. the jacket may be a bit thin but words cant really describe so heres pics!! 








aint she purtyyy 

now is the flex.. and holy h*ll. i can pretty much tie this stuff like i would tie my shoe laces. and not only does it flex really well, but it can hold its flex. its not all floppy which can be a pain in the ass when installing (that feeling thats kinda like shooting pool with a rope haha) but one again take a look for yourself..

























another great thing about it is the copper strands. NO aluminum what so ever.. and the strands are as thin as possible. overall it seems like it will be amazing wire. all thats left now is to actually hook it up. when i do il make sure to post. 

ps: the site also sells anywhere from 8 gauge to 4/0 gauge (which i almost bought for the "lolz")


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

other random pics..


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

they have 1AWG 700 strands for $1.20/ft on blow out sale now. can`t beat that.http://www.wireandsupply.com/product_p/sgx-1g01.htm


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

SkizeR said:


>


Is that Card Board as part on the insulation?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

The paper sleeve is there to prevent the rubber form adhering to the copper. It helps keep the cable very flexible.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

check out this one http://www.cableyard.com/RADAFLEX-4-AWG-Black-Welding-Cable_p_10.html


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> check put this one RADAFLEX® #4 AWG Black Welding Cable


more expensive..


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> more expensive..


$1.02ft somehow more expensive then $2/ft? explain?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice SQ wire review.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> $1.02ft somehow more expensive then $2/ft? explain?


the 2 per foot is for 2/0 gauge.. not 4 gauge. the site you posted has 2/0 for 3.06 per foot.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> the 2 per foot is for 2/0 gauge.. not 4 gauge. the site you posted has 2/0 for 3.06 per foot.


it`s the same site, different product.thank you very much for the link but this one is still better deal at $1.20 ft http://www.wireandsupply.com/product_p/sgx-1g01.htmIve got a bunch for cheap delivery $14 to colorado, not bad, that stuff is heavy.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> it`s the same site, different product.thank you very much for the link but this one is still better deal at $1.20 ft SGX AUTOMOTIVE WIRE 1GAIve got a bunch for cheap delivery $14 to colorado, not bad, that stuff is heavy.


thats 1 gauge.. my friend actually got some of that.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> $1.02ft somehow more expensive then $2/ft? explain?


Your not looking at the same size wire. The link you posted is for 4awg. Look at the 0awg.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

thomasluke said:


> Your not looking at the same size wire. The link you posted is for 4awg. Look at the 0awg.


not even the 0.. i got the double 0


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Great find nevertheless. site says no markings on jacket, measure it it it`s really 00. 0.3648" without jacket.
look at the last tablehttp://www.rbeelectronics.com/wtable.htm do you really planning to draw as much amp as 00 capable of doing.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

4g, 2g, 1g, 0g, 00g, 000g, etc. 1/0=00g, 4/0=0000g, etc.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> 1 gauge bigger then 2. what the hell 2/0 means? is it 2 or 0?or in the middle because it can`t be both.
> 0 gauge suppose to be 0.32486 in diameter without insulation, 2awg is0.25763". 1 is 0.2893 so 1awg at $1.20 is better deal then 0awg at $2.00 if it`s even true 0 awg
> Now,this might be irrelevant in this argument but how many amp you planning to draw?
> 2awg is good for 1200Amp draw at 25' run. tell me that`s not enough for any SQ install.0.2Ohm resistance per 1000' runs- that`s great in my book.
> so enjoy your cable and thank you again for linking that site, , there is also cable ends if you need any. for a great price.thank you and have a great day.


*facepalm* 2/0 means double 0 lol. it goes 2 gauge, 1 gauge, 0 gauge, 2/0 gauge, 3/0 gauge, 4/0 gauge.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> *facepalm* 2/0 means double 0 lol. it goes 2 gauge, 1 gauge, 0 gauge, 2/0 gauge, 3/0 gauge, 4/0 gauge.


now you good for powering city block, you cable can stand to that task. is your batteries and alternator?
here is some 0000 for you, you might want that for lol factor
http://www.solar-electric.com/wc--4-0.htmlbigger is better, completely unnecessary but cool


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> now you good for powering city block, you cable can stand to that task. is your batteries and alternator?
> here is some 0000 for you, you might want that for lol factor
> http://www.solar-electric.com/wc--4-0.htmlbigger is better, completely unnecessary but cool


bad link.. and i almost did get the 4/0 from the other site lol but idk how i wud fit it through the firewall


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

Wheeeeeeeeee @ 4/0.

Some 2/0 might be worth picking up. God only knows if my 1/0 Stinger wire is still even any good.

Thanks for the link!

-Jordan


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> bad link.. and i almost did get the 4/0 from the other site lol but idk how i wud fit it through the firewall


I`m sure you can buy unibit in that size- best invention since battery powered drill. here is working link btw. 
Welding Cable #4/0 (0000) AWG
do it, if you can find a grommet of that size. now that would be cool and original, I`m sure no one else done it before.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

KSUWildcatFan said:


> Wheeeeeeeeee @ 4/0.
> 
> Some 2/0 might be worth picking up. God only knows if my 1/0 Stinger wire is still even any good.
> 
> ...


oxydized much?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> I`m sure you can buy unibit in that size- best invention since battery powered drill. here is working link btw.
> Welding Cable #4/0 (0000) AWG
> do it, if you can find a grommet of that size. now that would be cool and original, I`m sure no one else done it before.


do you realize the website i posted has it about a third of that price? lol and plenty of SPL people use 4/0 gauge


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

Victor_inox said:


> oxydized much?


Not a clue. They're sitting in a box in my storage unit. I pulled them out of my Expedition before I sold it and haven't touched it since. I think it's okay except for the exposed ends, which I could hack off to expose fresh wire.

-Jordan


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> do you realize the website i posted has it about a third of that price? lol and plenty of SPL people use 4/0 gauge


what do you expect- medal of honor? OK , one more time- THANK YOU VERY MUCH! good night now!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> what do you expect- medal of honor? OK , one more time- THANK YOU VERY MUCH! good night now!


no not really. i just dont get why your posting links to more expensive stuff


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

KSUWildcatFan said:


> Not a clue. They're sitting in a box in my storage unit. I pulled them out of my Expedition before I sold it and haven't touched it since. I think it's okay except for the exposed ends, which I could hack off to expose fresh wire.
> 
> -Jordan


I have a feeling that you gonna be alright, unless you want to take advantage of hot deal listed here and just sell your old cable to someone who does understand that 0 wag is enough for 99% instal. at least you dismounted your **** before you sold your truck, I didn`t- **** I still have stock stereo in my truck and I bought it feb7. sounds aweful. Toyota stock stereo suck balls btw- my wifes Venza is the same way but she told me do not even think about it.
I`m at collecting equipment stage for my 4runner install- now I`ve got the power cable20' for $24. thank you again SkizeR


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> no not really. i just dont get why your posting links to more expensive stuff


I haven't seen 0000 at site you posted the`that's it.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

Victor_inox said:


> I have a feeling that you gonna be alright, unless you want to take advantage of hot deal listed here and just sell your old cable to someone who does understand that 0 wag is enough for 99% instal. at least you dismounted your **** before you sold your truck, I didn`t- **** I still have stock stereo in my truck and I bought it feb7. sounds aweful. Toyota stock stereo suck balls btw- my wifes Venza is the same way but she told me do not even think about it.
> I`m at collecting equipment stage for my 4runner install- now I`ve got the power cable20' for $24. thank you again SkizeR


Well, it was going to my sister and I didn't think she'd want big fat wire run all throughout the truck. Plus I wanted to keep my RCAs and speaker wire.

My '94 Mustang has been off the road for about two years now and that's what I planned on putting everything into. My '06 Equinox is stock, and yes, it's lame. I deal with it as best I can. I've got pretty much everything I need for an install in one of the two vehicles except for highs (I'm aiming for ID CDPro Ultra horns).

And yes, thanks for the link. I may have to pick up some of this.

-Jordan


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> I haven't seen 0000 at site you posted the`that's it.


SGX XLPE 4/0 BLACK


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> SGX XLPE 4/0 BLACK


very impressive,2052 strands- holy ****! now try fitting that to distribution block


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> very impressive,2052 strands- holy ****! now try fitting that to distribution block


lmao thats what i was thinking.. its .75 inches thick too


----------

